# My tortoise won't poo



## ictteacher (Jun 8, 2015)

Hi guys

Two and half weeks ago my horse field tortoise had a prolapse. After some intense soaks for three days all his junk went back in. I took everthing out of his enclosure and lay it out with newspaper so to help protect his little man gear. 







As you can see it was pretty bad but whiles all this was happening to him he was still eating and walking around being really active. He wasn't him self but close to it. 

I took him to the vets that same week because at the time I was really worried. By the time me and coco saw the vet his prolapse was over. 

By this time coco had not had a poo for 5 days. The vet try to force a poo out of coco by giving him an enema. Nothing came out but for a tiny white flake. He tested it and came back with the results that it was full of tiny worms. 




The vet gave him a shot worm solution which he didn't like very much. In fact so much he throw it up. we are booked in to go back in a weeks time for a second shot. 

I was asked to go back in the week and hand in a poo sample so he could see more of the problem but he will not do one. I've soaked him ever morning for 45 minutes and in the evening when I get home from work. 

I've very concerned as I see him sometimes trying to poo but nothing comes out. He still eats cucumber and drinks climbs his log and rest under his heat lamp. 

I need help guys. Anything you think I can do please suggest.


----------



## wellington (Jun 8, 2015)

You said he still eats cucumber. Is he eating anything else? Cucumber is made up of mostly water, you won't get much poop from that. More likely a very watery poop that you might not even notice in the soaks. If you are not feeding him as normal, then you should start. If you are feeding him normal and still no poop, make sure your giving him a lot of space in his soaks to move around a lot and leave him soaking for at least 30 minutes. The moving will help to pass things along. If you are doing that too, and still no poop, then you may want to take him in to see the vet sooner.


----------



## crimson_lotus (Jun 9, 2015)

What do you normally feed your tortoise?

If you have any cactus pads available near you, I would suggest feeding that...Never seen my tortoise poop so much after cactus. 

The tiny white flake sounds weird, have you done an x-ray at all? Maybe there's blockage.


----------



## MyrtlesMum0131 (Jun 9, 2015)

I have heard that if you grind up some raw, fresh pumpkin it acts as a laxative. The raw seeds are also supposed to act as a dewormer. I'm not sure if it would work in an extreme case, but it's an idea.
So sorry your little guy is feeling poorly! Best wishes and good vibes xx


----------



## ictteacher (Jun 9, 2015)

crimson_lotus said:


> What do you normally feed your tortoise?
> 
> If you have any cactus pads available near you, I would suggest feeding that...Never seen my tortoise poop so much after cactus.
> 
> The tiny white flake sounds weird, have you done an x-ray at all? Maybe there's blockage.



Hi guys thanks for the replies on my issues. 

I have this plant in my flat but I'm not sure if he can eat it. Could you tell me if it's safe to feed him. 




Also in terms of food he like cucumber carrots squash and a mixed bag of crispy salad from the supermarket. He's still the same way today eating lots but no poo. 

A day ago he had a wee which I thought was not going to end. I suppose that's all the cucumber that is eaten is coming out like a gel.


----------



## crimson_lotus (Jun 10, 2015)

Looks like an aloe plant, which is safe to feed and is a good laxative. As long as it's not sprayed or treated, go ahead and feed him some.

Cucumber, carrots and squash can be fed in moderation but should not be fed all the time. Here is a good reference:

http://www.thetortoisetable.org.uk/site/plants_19.asp?thissection=8


----------



## ictteacher (Jun 10, 2015)

That plant is home grown so no bad stuff on it. Thanks for the help sheet too. 

I'm going to ring the vet and see if I can get a closer appointment as he was wagging his tail this morning trying to poo but nothing came out.


----------



## ictteacher (Jun 28, 2015)

Hi guys 

My boy coco took a huge dump on Friday and hasn't stop pooping since. I Think the combination of soaks and taking him to the vet for a worming solution has helped tremendously. Also feeding him the cactus that I have here has help. He's back to his more chirpy self climbing running after the food that I put down in the bowl that sort of stuff and general mischief. 

The vet looked at a recent sample that I gave of coco poo. He tells me that they are still small amount of worms egg in it so he's going to have to do another treatment. 

It does make me think though how did he get worms in the first place as he lives in doors. he has fresh soil every two months. And I feed him mostly stuff from the supermarket. Do I have worms too??? He's only been around three other tortoises And that was over a year ago for two days. How can I prevent this from happening again?

Thanks for the help anyways guy


----------

